# The West's Rock'n Haunted Castle 2012



## Tracy West (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello HauntForum!

I am Tracy West from Odessa, Texas.

I am new to the forum but not new to Halloween! I have been doing Halloween Light Shows now for the last 5 years and I love it! :googly:

Looking forward to being on this forum and talking to my fellow haunters.

Here is one of my videos from 2012's Halloween light show. We had over 1000 trick o treaters and had a lot of fun creating our show.

Hope you enjoy! :devil:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I bet your ToTers were highly entertained, I sure enjoyed your vid!


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice . I liked the DMX controlled foggers on the pillars .


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, Pretty cool setup. I agree, the pillar smoke is a cool effect.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## Tracy West (Feb 16, 2013)

Thank you guys for the comments! I got a big kick when Ozzy posted the video on his facebook account and quite a few radio stations had posted it as well on their websites. Pretty cool to have the prince of darkness give it a kudo! :devil:


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Bravo TW!
I thoroughly enjoyed that video. You have invested much time and prop collection. It shows. Really nice display!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is a great light show!


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Dinosaur.....BIG dinosaur.


----------



## oilkann (Nov 24, 2012)

very nice


----------



## Tracy West (Feb 16, 2013)

diggerc said:


> Dinosaur.....BIG dinosaur.


Run..... It's GODZILLA!!!!


----------



## Mystic Manor (Apr 17, 2009)

Great job. Great song. Perhaps some year you can do it to BOC's "Godzilla".


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work on the light show, and great song. Jake E Lee is a bad man. I second Godzilla.


----------



## Tracy West (Feb 16, 2013)

*Godzilla*



kprimm said:


> Nice work on the light show, and great song. Jake E Lee is a bad man. I second Godzilla.


And you thought I didn't do Godzilla???!!!!

Why that would been INSANE!!!!! :googly:


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Did you run a PA system for the music at the house/haunt?
If you do,I imagine your neighbors either really like the music, or that your setup drives them crazy.


----------



## Tracy West (Feb 16, 2013)

fontgeek said:


> Did you run a PA system for the music at the house/haunt?
> If you do,I imagine your neighbors either really like the music, or that your setup drives them crazy.


I use a FM transmitter and people could pull up and listen to the music in their cars. Had some problems the year before with people blasting the music but this year everybody was pretty respectful to my neighbors.


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome! *standing ovation* Love the Godzilla one.


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

totally awesome.. love the pillars with the foggers.. what the heck brand are they.. look pretty high powered.. always so dang windy here our fog always just blows away.. the spider web is really cool.. I haven't gotten into the singing faces yes.. but hope to in the future


----------



## Tracy West (Feb 16, 2013)

Onewish1 said:


> totally awesome.. love the pillars with the foggers.. what the heck brand are they.. look pretty high powered.. always so dang windy here our fog always just blows away.. the spider web is really cool.. I haven't gotten into the singing faces yes.. but hope to in the future


They are an off brand type of vertical foggers that I bought off of Ebay. They are DMX controlled so I can fire them off at will. They worked great! :devil:


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

did you program them on your light software?


----------



## Tracy West (Feb 16, 2013)

Onewish1 said:


> did you program them on your light software?


Yes. I had all RGB lighting, lasers, and fog machines that are DMX running through my Light O Rama program.


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

very nice


----------



## Tracy West (Feb 16, 2013)

*Tubular Hell*

Here is another video from last years Halloween Show.

I love this music. Dee Rocks! True Halloween Spirit! :devil:


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

Ooohhh who is that the song is cool


----------



## Tracy West (Feb 16, 2013)

Onewish1 said:


> Ooohhh who is that the song is cool


Dee Snider from Twisted Sister created this. The band is named Van Helsing's Curse.


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

no wonder I like it so much.. just love Dee!!!.. Thanks!!


----------



## Tracy West (Feb 16, 2013)

*The Ripper*

Here is another one of my sequences from last year's show.

I fogged up the block with this one! :jol:


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

the one and only year it wasn't windy on Halloween.. I changed the weather on our street too.. didn't realize the foggers were going crazy out there.. I had to put them all on low that year.. but that was the only year.. every other the wind was whipping around


----------



## Tracy West (Feb 16, 2013)

Here is the remaining sequences of my Halloween Light Show.

I had a great time with making last years Halloween Light Show. I am already getting excited about this year's show! :devil:





 Rainbow in the Dark





 Party Rock / I Wanna Rock


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

nice!!


----------



## Tracy West (Feb 16, 2013)

*2011 Light Show*

I gave the Prince of Darkness center stage on my 2011 Light Show too.

This video hit 1.4 million on YouTube before the copyright boys pulled the plug!  Got to see Ozzy with Randy Rhoads twice and just weeks before his untimely accident. RIP Randy!

2011 Halloween Light Show: Diary of a Madman Intro/Crazy Train on Vimeo Diary of a Madman Intro / Crazy Train


----------

